# Pre-Labour?



## GSD84 (Apr 27, 2011)

Just had a quick question. Our breeder e-mailed us today around 5 to tell us that the female was in pre-labour, so we are super excited. I feel like we are awaiting our adopted child or something lol....I know lame. Anyways how long is pre-labour with GSDs? And how long after that do pups usually come? I believe at the last x-ray they said she had a minimum of 8 that they could see. If that makes any difference.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Did they x-ray more than once? 

I do not know what pre-labor is. Perhaps her temperature has dropped below 99 - 98 and she will whelp with 24 hours. Maybe. Maybe she has presented water and has started to contract, puppy within two hours generally.


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

:bump: Bumping this up for you in active topics

I think it depends on what they mean by pre labor... lots of stuff going on before she goes into labor.

Well I'm slow, someone replied


----------



## GSD84 (Apr 27, 2011)

selzer said:


> Did they x-ray more than once?
> 
> I do not know what pre-labor is. Perhaps her temperature has dropped below 99 - 98 and she will whelp with 24 hours. Maybe. Maybe she has presented water and has started to contract, puppy within two hours generally.


I don't know how many x-rays. Only one that I know of. Might have phrased it wrong. I am assuming it is the temp drop maybe....Otherwise I would think the pups would have started to come by now. Just wondering how long it usually is after a temp drop.


----------



## wyominggrandma (Jan 2, 2011)

I think alot of people consider prelabor when the bitch starts acting restless, maybe tearing up papers in the whelping box, groans, lays on back with belly up. I think they start getting aches right before the temp drops.
And as Selzer said, when the temp drops it is usually pups within 24 hours


----------



## GSD84 (Apr 27, 2011)

wyominggrandma said:


> I think alot of people consider prelabor when the bitch starts acting restless, maybe tearing up papers in the whelping box, groans, lays on back with belly up. I think they start getting aches right before the temp drops.
> And as Selzer said, when the temp drops it is usually pups within 24 hours


Thanks for the response. I was hoping that would be the answer


----------

